# AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta



## Netboy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta ist zum Download verfügbar.
*
Update 03.12.2013*

*AM​​D Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta9.5*

Beinhaltet alle Feature-Highlights des AMD Catalyst 13.11 Treiber Beta9.4 
Behebt das fehlen von AMD Overdrive im AMD Catalyst Control Center für die AMD Radeon ™ R9 290 Series-Grafikkarten 
Behebt flimmern auf einigen AMD Radeon-Grafikkarten R9 270x 
Behebt Grafikprobleme in Starcraft
Verbessert Frame Pacing in AMD Quad-Crossfire Konfigurationen bei : Hitman: Absolution, und Total War Rome2

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


*AM​​D Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.4*

Beinhaltet alle Feature-Highlights des AMD Catalyst 13.11 Treiber Beta9.2
*Behebt Black-Screens* auf einigen AMD Radeon R9 290X und AMD-Radeon R9 290 Grafikkarten
Verbessert AMD Crossfire-Skalierung im Mehrspieler -Teil von Call of Duty: Ghosts
AMD Enduro Technologie Profil-Updates:
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Need for Speed ​​Rivals



*Update 08.11.2013*

*AM​​D Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.2 

*
Call of Duty: Ghost - Verbessert die Anti-Aliasing-Leistung, und aktualisiert das AMD CrossFire-Profil
AMD Radeon R9 290 Series - PowerTune Update zur Verringerung der Varianz Lüfterdrehzahl / RPM
Behebt sporadische Ausfälle in Legacy DirectX 9 Anwendungen 

*Update 28.10.2013
*

*AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta8 
*
Behebt Abstürze bei Battlefield 4 auf Windows 8 basierenden Systemen


*Update 28.10.2013
*

*AM​​D Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta7*

Erhöht AMD CrossFire  Skalierung für Battlefield 4 um bis zu 20% 



*Update 25.10.2013
*
*AM​​D Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta6
*


Unterstützung für: AMD Radeon ™ R9 290X, AMD Radeon R9 290

Performance-Verbesserungen:

Batman: Arkham Origins - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 35% mit MSAA 8x 
Total War ™: Rome 2 - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 10%
Battlefield 3 - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 10%
GRID 2 - verbessert die Leistung von bis zu 8,5%
DiRT Showdown - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 10%
Formel 1 ™ 2013 - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 8%
DiRT 3 - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 7%
Sleeping Dogs - verbessert die Leistung bis zu 5%
Automatische AMD Eyefinity Konfiguration
Automatische "plug and play"-Konfiguration der unterstützten ultra HD/4K Displays


Feature-Highlights des AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta 1 

Fügt Unterstützung für folgende Produkte hinzu:
AMD Radeon R9 280X
AMD Radeon R9 270X
AMD Radeon R7 260X
AMD Radeon R7 250
AMD Radeon R7 240

Performance improvements for the AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series in the following games:

Total War™: Rome 2 - improves performance up to 10%
Splinter Cell® Blacklist™ - improves performance up to 7% on single GPU and AMD CrossFire™ configurations
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim® - improves performance up to 9%

Unterstützte Betriebssysteme:

Windows-8.1 (32 & 64-Bit-Version)
Windows 8 (32 & 64-Bit-Version)
Windows 7 (32 & 64-Bit-Version mit SP1 oder höher)

http://http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx


----------



## Airboume (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Mmmh.
Keine Leistungssteigerung und es wird immernoch die Downsamplingauflösung rausgekickt...
Ich bleib wohl noch bei der 13.6er bis ich einen echten 1440p Monitor habe.^^

Btw: Der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Versuch mal den


----------



## Netboy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



> Btw: Der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Versuch mal den



Jetzt schon


----------



## hanfi104 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Eigene Meinung? Bisschen Text schreiben? Bisschen mehr als Copypaste wäre schon schön.


----------



## CSOger (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung? Bisschen Text schreiben? Bisschen mehr als Copypaste wäre schon schön.


Unterstützt halt die neuen AMD Karten.
Was soll er da denn groß schreiben?
Mehr is nun mal nich.
Sonst wird er sich nicht vom 13.10 Beta 2 unterscheiden.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

ob meine matrix 7970 dann zu einer r9 280x wird ?? ^^


----------



## Arno1978 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



Airboume schrieb:


> Mmmh.
> Keine Leistungssteigerung und es wird immernoch die Downsamplingauflösung rausgekickt...
> Ich bleib wohl noch bei der 13.6er bis ich einen echten 1440p Monitor habe.^^
> 
> Btw: Der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Versuch mal den


 
Genau so ist es
Ich habe vorhin alles probiert und bekomme kein Downsampling zum laufen.

Funktioniert echt bei dir der 13.6 noch 
Bei mir ist der Letzte der 13.5 Beta 2

Gruß


----------



## wishi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> ob meine matrix 7970 dann zu einer r9 280x wird ?? ^^


 
Flash doch mal nen 280x BIOS drauf und sag wie´s gelaufen ist 

EDIT: Wenn das klappen würde...OMG^^ Währ nen AMD Epic Mega Fail^^


----------



## Placebo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



wishi schrieb:


> Flash doch mal nen 280x BIOS drauf und sag wie´s gelaufen ist
> 
> EDIT: Wenn das klappen würde...OMG^^ Währ nen AMD Epic Mega Fail^^


 
Die meisten GraKas haben doch dieses Dual Bios.. Wenn man das 280X Bios auf die 7970 flashen kann, könnte man je nach Spiel die [URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2013/10/Tessellation_Catalyst_Radeon_R-Series-pcgh.png"]perfekte Tessellationsleistung[/URL] einstellen :D

Edit: Treibereinstellung ist nicht Bios-Abhängig, schade


----------



## Spitfire2190 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

denke schon das das gehen wird muss nur auf die Matrix 280x warten und das Bios dann nehmen .... Hab das bios aber noch nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## CSOger (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



wishi schrieb:


> Flash doch mal nen 280x BIOS drauf und sag wie´s gelaufen ist
> 
> EDIT: Wenn das klappen würde...OMG^^ Währ nen AMD Epic Mega Fail^^


 
Im Crossfire sollen ja beide Karten laut diesem Link ja schon mal zusammen laufen.

Will R9 280X CrossFire with 7970 GHz Edition? Yes - Complete Success - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Multithread (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



CSO schrieb:


> Im Crossfire sollen ja beide Karten laut diesem Link ja schon mal zusammen laufen.
> 
> Will R9 280X CrossFire with 7970 GHz Edition? Yes - Complete Success - [H]ard|Forum


  So muss das, danke AMD
Werde den 13.11er sicher ausprobieren, hoffe das das CCC da wieder geht, läuft bei mir mitm 13.10B2 nicht, gleiches Problem mit CF.


----------



## CSOger (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Bei mir gabs keine Probleme mit dem 13.10 Beta 2 und Crossfire bzw. dem CCC.


----------



## Multithread (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



CSO schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs keine Probleme mit dem 13.10 Beta 2 und Crossfire bzw. dem CCC.


 Gut möglich, das Problem bestand anscheinend fast nur auf meiner Maschine. Irgendwas läuft da bei der Installation sehr schief, selbst Ingame taktet die Karte nicht in den 3D Betriebsmodus, ich hoffe das da der 13.11er Besserung bringt. Heute abend weiss ich mehr


----------



## xpSyk (9. Oktober 2013)

Wäre echt cool wenn jemand mit einer Dual-BIOS-Karte das Flashen mal probieren würde. Ich hätte schon gerne eine R9 270X


----------



## marvinj (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Super Treiber sind da, kann mir die KArte aber nicht zulegen, weil ich sie nirgends finde...Wo bleibt das Never Settle Bundle wenn man es braucht?


----------



## Jonnsta (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Danke für den Tipp! Gleich mal testen!


----------



## kingkoolkris (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung? Bisschen Text schreiben? Bisschen mehr als Copypaste wäre schon schön.


 
Ich bin als Leser damit zufrieden.
Soll er das formschöne Treiberpaket besingen? ^^


----------



## OctoCore (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



wishi schrieb:


> Flash doch mal nen 280x BIOS drauf und sag wie´s gelaufen ist
> 
> EDIT: Wenn das klappen würde...OMG^^ Währ nen AMD Epic Mega Fail^^


 
Und warum?
Gewonnen hätte man damit aber auch nichts.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

klingt bisher ja echt danach, als hat amd einfach nur den bestand an 7000er karten genommen und ein neues bios raufgeklatscht.


----------



## belle (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Wäre echt cool wenn jemand mit einer Dual-BIOS-Karte das Flashen mal probieren würde. Ich hätte schon gerne eine R9 270X


 Ich würde das an deiner Stelle lieber lassen. Die R9 270 verwenden Speicher mit einem wesentlich höheren Takt.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> klingt bisher ja echt danach, als hat amd einfach nur den bestand an 7000er karten genommen und ein neues bios raufgeklatscht.


 
Wobei das nicht einmal wirklich neu sein muss - neue PCI-ID (falls die relabelten Altkarten überhaupt eine neue kriegen), neuer BIOS-Version-String, Takt anpassen -, fertig ist der Lack! 

Nachtrag:
Ich habe mir mal das 280X-ATI-BIOS gezogen. Ist tatsächlich die 6798-ID wie bei einer 7970.  Allerdings steht in der Subsystem-ID jetzt 3001 anstatt 3000 (wie bei meiner "alten" Karte). In der ROM-Message steht nicht mehr XT oder XT2, sondern XTL.
Und es lässt sich mit dem BIOS-Editor bearbeiten. 
Interessantes Fan-Profil. 20% und es wird erst ab 55° C hochgedreht.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Schon jemand den 13.11 Beta 3 probiert?

AMD Catalyst 13.11 BETA3 (13.250.18.0 October 7) Download


----------



## CSOger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Bei mir läuft der 13.11 Beta 3 gerade.
Nur kurz BF3 angezockt...auch sonst noch keine Probleme.
Aber auch noch nicht wirklich viel getestet.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Werde mir den 13.11 Beta 3 morgen etwas genauer anschauen, heute finde ich dafür leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Duvar (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Neuer Treiber hier AMD Catalyst 13.11 BETA6 (13.250.18.0 October 24) - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_betav6.exe

Paar nette neue Sachen sind dazu gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euda (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Geil, wenn man von 17-22 Uhr das neue Stück Hardware (Hawaiiiii) @ BETA3 testet und um 23 Uhr vom BETA6-Release erfährt.


----------



## xpSyk (26. Oktober 2013)

BF3 nochmal 10% 
Wie oft denn noch, AMD? Aber weiter so!  für AMD


----------



## belle (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Wäre echt cool wenn jemand mit einer Dual-BIOS-Karte das Flashen mal probieren würde. Ich hätte schon gerne eine R9 270X


 Bei der R9 280X bin ich mir fast sicher, dass es klappen könnte. Eine 270X hat einen höheren Speichertakt und der Chipname lautet Curacao statt Pitcairn. Es ist gut möglich, dass AMD hier tatsächlich Änderungen vorgenommen hat. Ich denke da vor allem an die Speichercontroller vom Tahiti, die etwas größer sind und mehr Takt verkraften. Beim Hawaii hat AMD ja absichtlich aus Platz- und Preisgründen jene vom Pitcairn verwendet und der Chip skaliert kaum mit gesteigertem Speichertakt (was bei 512 Bit wohl auch nicht nötig ist).


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Hier die aktuellste Version AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta 7


----------



## Typhoon007 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Man man man ich habe eben gerade 13.11 v6 installiert dann sehe ich das es schon wieder v7 gibt. Da kommt man ja mit dem installieren garnicht mehr hinterher. Gibt es zwischen v6 und v7 ein unterschied bei der Performance steigerung?


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Includes all Feature Highlights of the AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta6
 Increases AMD CrossFire™ scaling up to an additional 20% for Battlefield 4


----------



## Typhoon007 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Hmm wenn das der einzige unterschied ist dann kann ich ja erstmal bei v6 bleiben denke ich. Ich benutze kein Crossfire.


----------



## CSOger (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Erstmal schön...soweit.
Na mal schauen was der Treiber dann wirklich an Performance bringt wenn ich BF4 auf der Platte habe.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Lüppt super 7970 CFX, geht durch wie Butter.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe noch die V1, konnte BF4 aber leider noch nicht testen, weil der Download erst bei 51% ist


----------



## CSOger (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Und noch einer.

Catalyst 13.11 Beta 8


Includes all Feature Highlights of the AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta7
Resolves intermittent crashes experienced with Battlefield 4 on Windows 8 based systems
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafik/amd-catalyst-komplettpaket/


----------



## Duvar (8. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Neuer Treiber: AMD Catalyst


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

AMDs neue Website sieht ja richtig gut aus


----------



## Cheri2 (8. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Hallo,
eine Frage: Gibt es keine CAP Profile mehr?


----------



## Netboy (8. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Gelöscht


----------



## marvinj (8. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Korrekt 
Hat mich auch erstmal verwundert


----------



## deecon2013 (8. November 2013)

Endlich ein crossfire profil für cod ghost meine 7990 langweilte sich schon


----------



## deecon2013 (9. November 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## Netboy (23. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Gelöscht


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

bin ach schon am herunterziehen.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Passt auf, bei dem neuen Treiber verschwindet die overdrive Funktion.(bzw der ganze Tab)
Habe gelesen, dass man den CCC neu installieren kann vom 9.2 Beta Treiber, dann ist es wieder da, nur hat der Typ danach wieder Blackscreens bekommen.
Eine Abhilfe schaffte bei ihm den DVI-D port zu wechseln.
Ihr könnt es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Wer brauch heutzutage die overdrive Funktion?? MSI Afterburner und co. können es besser.


----------



## duke999 (24. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wer brauch heutzutage die overdrive Funktion?? MSI Afterburner und co. können es besser.


 
Ich, so läuft ein Programm weniger im Hintergrund!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



duke999 schrieb:


> Ich, so läuft ein Programm weniger im Hintergrund!


 
Aber mit Overdrive kann man nicht richtig übertakten.


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Warum nicht?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


 
Weil das OC dort sehr beschnitten ist.


----------



## Typhoon007 (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

In wiefern denn? Ist es nicht mal für ein gelegenheits oder Durchschnitts übertakter geeignet? Profis haben ja mehr Ansprüche.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Weil man mit overdrive nur kaum übertakten kann und dabei die Lüftersteuerung nicht angepasst werden kann. 
Afterburner macht es einen sehr einfach.


----------



## MaxRink (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Ziel Temp und Max Drehzahl lassen sich aber anpassen.


----------



## OctoCore (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Zieltemp?
Bei welcher Karte?
Was den reinen Takt angeht: Da sind die 1,5 GHz für die GPU und 2 GHz für den Speicher mehr als reichlich - zumindest für meine alte Karte.


----------



## MaxRink (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

R9 290. Habs im CCC unter Leistung drin.


----------



## OctoCore (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Ach ja. Die braucht sowas auch.


----------



## duke999 (25. November 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

Naja mit Afterburner komm ich beim GPU-Takt auch nicht höher. Auch wenn ich die Vcore im Afterburner hochnehme. Zugegeben, mit Overclocking von Grakas habe ich mich kaum beschäftigt.

Und Lüfteranpassung brauche ich nicht. Mein Customkühler ist immer unhörbar!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta*

AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 Beta9.5 ist da:



> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.5 Driver for Windows
> Includes all Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.4 Driver
> Resolves the issue of AMD Overdrive missing in the AMD Catalyst Control Center for the AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series graphics cards
> Resolves intermittent flickering seen on some AMD Radeon R9 270x graphics cards
> ...



http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_betav9.5.exe


----------

